# Operation on my dog



## phillyk48 (May 5, 2010)

I adopted a 9 year old mixed lab from a shelter. The shelter took her to "their" vet and had a lump on her chest looked at. This vet said watch to see if it gets any bigger and if it does, get it checked again. I took her to "my" vet and mine looked at the lump, which had grown some, and she said it needs to be removed and checked for cancer. My vet would charge around $500 for the operation, which would include everything, hospital stay for 1/2 day, anesthesia, etc. I told the shelter about this and she offered to take the dog to "their" vet to have this done, because it would cost a lot less. I am just concerned because "their" vet didnt do anything about it in the first place, so should I trust him? I could really use the extra money for other things for my dog, BUT I also want her to have the best of care. Opinions, anyone???


----------



## JColt (Sep 10, 2010)

500.00 seems pretty high. My old Boxer had a cancerous tumor removed from inside lip, He was 14 yrs old so they used a special anesthesia and cost was 185.00. He also stayed 28 hours. You may want to find some one else altogether. Good luck


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would still trust the shelter vet. I interned at a low cost shelter clinic for a year and the surgeons were very good.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't think it's all that abnormal for many vets to take the "wait and see" approach with lumps if it isn't obvious that the lump should be removed, especially if the dog is a shelter dog. Vets know that shelters don't have huge vet budgets, and most shelters aren't willing or can't afford to pay for surgeries if they aren't super urgent. You could always call the shelter's vet and talk with them, maybe it'll give you some peace of mind.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Mine to get his hematoma repaired in his ear costed me $500...thats a simple 10 minute operation...I would hate to see what it would cost me to remove a lump on my guy. I would go use their vet...personally. The lump should of been removed before you adopted the dog. Shelters dont go adopting animals out that arent neutered/spayed, that have obvious hematomas, broken legs..no, they repair them first then adopt out. At least our shelter does.


----------



## NatureLover (Sep 28, 2010)

There are better ways of dealing with tumors than surgery. Not only better financially, but better for the dog. There is a great deal of harm and toxicity associated with having a tumor surgically removed. If you could find the cause of the tumor and eliminate it, the dog would not only be healthier overall but you'll have saved him all the suffering of surgery, the cost, and the added toxicity. The good news is that the causes are easily determinable, and fixable. Vets know that tumor removal is usually optional, that's why some will say do it and others won't. The exceptions are when the tumor is interfering with the functioning of a vital organ. What vets don't know is that tumors are quite easy to resolve, without surgery.
Feel free to email me if you'd like more info ([email protected]) or post on my yahoo group ([email protected]).


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Depending on what type of tumor it is, even if it's on the skin it's best to surgically remove it if it's cancerous. A fine needle biopsy will be sufficient to tell if it is or not. If the tumor is cancerous I would have it removed since if you don't there is the chance it will spread and make it untreatable.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, as one who is getting cancerous skin cancers cut out on a regular basis I vouch for what Natalie is saying 100%. Don't mess with it, to excise a tumour on the skin is normally not a huge procedure as long as its done early. You do not want to take any chance whatsover on it spreading and threatening your dogs life.


----------



## NatureLover (Sep 28, 2010)

*Tumor removal is not a conservative approach ...*

It is radical and extreme. The way of dealing with tumors that I referenced is gentle and has no side effects, and is almost always successful. I have many testimonials from people whose animals' tumors autolyzed on their own, using methods which involve NO supplements, no herbs, no remedies, no chemo (of course) and, in fact, no veterinary intervention at all, "holistic" or otherwise.

Unfortunately nobody's speaking the truth about all these unnecessary tumor surgeries. They are not harmless, and neither are biopsies. I know of two separate families who have lost their dogs (both Goldens) within 6 months of having "benign" tumors removed. Needle biopsies are of course a lot better than surgery but even this is not necessary if you understand the underlying causes of cancer and know what it takes to eliminate them. Vets do not know this information.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Does it work for humans too?


----------



## NatureLover (Sep 28, 2010)

*Does removal of cause work with humans?*

Yes. It is much more complicated in humans, but it can be done, if a person is sufficiently motivated and has the right information. Lots of people have done it, myself included. 

There's a reason why the body forms tumors. Tumors are nothing but temporary depositories that sequester toxins and extraordinary wastes and keep them out of the bloodstream and away from tissues and organs. The body doesn't make a mistake when it forms a tumor. A tumor is a brilliant engineering feat that costs the body a good deal of its precious resources. It only does this if it deems dangerous the level of toxicity in the blood. The body forms tumors as a way of protecting itself, and keeping itself functioning at the highest possible level, given the circumstances it is dealt.

Imo, it's criminal for veterinary or medical professionals to remove a tumor and send the patient home without a moment's thought to why the tumor formed in the first place. Their claim that they don't know, and that nobody's capable of understanding it, is completely false and self-serving. A child could understand it.

Whether we're talking about dogs or humans, the obvious problem is too much waste in the body: indigestible foods, vaccines, medicines, herbs, fake nutrients (supplements), etc. Of course since vets and doctors contribute to these sources, they're not about to tell us that they cause harm.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

^^^ Uh....ok. We will just agree to disagree then because I don't agree with one thing you've just said. Can you provide proof to your statements?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

NatureLover said:


> There's a reason why the body forms tumors. Tumors are nothing but temporary depositories that sequester toxins and extraordinary wastes and keep them out of the bloodstream and away from tissues and organs. The body doesn't make a mistake when it forms a tumor.


How is this so? So why would a dogs body form a tumor deep within a leg bone (osteosarcoma)?? This type of tumor is NOT temporary and usually has a devastating outcome....

What is your explanation of these types of tumors?

I TOTALLY agree with Natalie. If my dog had a cancerous tumor or one that had the possibility of becoming cancerous I would have it removed.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

saraj2878 said:


> How is this so? So why would a dogs body form a tumor deep within a leg bone (osteosarcoma)?? This type of tumor is NOT temporary and usually has a devastating outcome....
> 
> What is your explanation of these types of tumors?
> 
> I TOTALLY agree with Natalie. If my dog had a cancerous tumor or one that had the possibility of becoming cancerous I would have it removed.



thank GOD we still have some rationale thought in this world. 

At times, I really think the whole entire holistic, "conventional medicine is bad", "all commercial activity is evil"....goes a bit far in many cases, downright dangerous in other situations. 

Geez, if the Dog has a cancerous tumor that can be easily removed for a few hundred bucks, why on EARTH would you NOT do this?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You know, I hate arguing and I do agree a lot with natural methods in dealing with your health. Such as postive thinking, restricting antibiotics and not taking a pill as an easy way to cure things that responsible eating and exercise can overcome.

But, if I understand what you are saying, that being sufficiently motivated and being armed with the right information is the key to overcoming cancerous tumours, then your advice is downright dangerous.

In fact, to even suggest this to the family and friends who have watched their loved ones die, who watched them battling to their last breath, to even insinuate that their loved one could have recovered if they had been 'sufficiently motivated' is, quite frankly insulting and condescending.
And, this goes for those of us who have lost dogs to cancer as well.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

for every zealot that believes in natural healing and that modern medicine is so "dangerous"....

there are THOUSANDS living today BECAUSE of modern medicine. 

The world is far less conspiracy driven than many would lead you to believe. The Government isn't listening to your conversations and major medical centers are not out to kill you. And modern verterinary medicine isn't evil either. Gosh, every Dog I've ever had has lived 15+ years and I believe its largely due to keeping up w/ every shot, every heartworm prevention...etc...that they needed. 

Are drugs the answer for everything? Probably not. But for every horror story, there is someone/or someone's pet living today because of medicine.


----------



## NatureLover (Sep 28, 2010)

The ideas I'm expressing have been lost in an avalanche of medical belief that gets pounded into our brains from all directions everday, and that's why they are unfamiliar. For people whose minds are not yet committed to medicine (alternative and allopathic), these ideas offer great potential for understanding disease and approaching it in a way that involves the least amount of additional harm.

For the purposes of this forum, I'm happy to "agree to disagree", as someone suggested. Those who are interested in learning more can read my posts, and the ones who aren't can ignore them. The information I'm sharing is extremely valuable, and it costs nothing. Medicine, by contrast, in all its various forms, makes people lots of money, and that's one of the reasons why it's so popular. 

To get back to the topic at hand (tumors), the wisdom of the body is far greater than our capacity to fully comprehend it. It's not ours to know why a tumor would form inside a bone (as opposed to another area in the body), although it probably wouldn't take much to come up with a good theory, if enough was known about the habits and history of the afflicted individual. But that's not really necessary, it's only necessary to remove those harmful influences in the lifestyle of the afflicted person (or dog) that are generally known to cause disease. That's what the science of health (aka Natural Hygiene) helps us do. It's important to note that when tumors do occur in areas where surgeons can't get at them, other even more harmful methods are typically employed, including the kinds that have a record of deadly outcomes, like chemo, radiation, etc. 

The fundamental difference in the health science approach is that it holds that disease does not happen randomly or indiscriminately. It has causes, just like everything else in the universe. That being the case, it's not even necessary to prevent it, it's only necessary to not cause it. That's an easy thing to do in theory, but not so much in practice, as I mentioned. Nevertheless it's do-able and simply involves living in accord with our natural biological directives (appropriate raw food, pure air, rest, exercise, security of life and its means, etc.). When disease is already present, it means those requisites have not been fulfilled. Most often when they are put in place, disease reverses itself and health is restored. Btw when I say it's difficult to follow the requisites of healthful living, I mean for humans only. It's much, much easier to put these conditions in place for our dogs.

There is much more to say but I'll leave it at that. Here are a couple of links for people who may want to learn more, in case I'm not allowed to post again. This is a comprehensive on line home study course consisting of 2,400 pages of information, free for the reading: Raw Food Living|Raw Food Diet & Recipes|Organic Raw Foods (click on "The Science of Raw Food"), and this is my website, complete with my story of transition and before/after photos: Welcome to RawSchool.com!. Both of these sites are for humans, but I will be launching my site which will focus on using the natural hygiene approach for dogs in the next couple of months. I also have a listserv called [email protected].

Thanks for giving me the opportunity to express a different perspective.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Funny, I just read an article that said there was ZERO scientific evidence that a Raw food diet was superior for humans. 

I'm not trying to be harsh, Nature. But I'm just tired of scammers. From Glucosamine(New England Journal of Medicine basically said it does nothing) to Chromium Picolinate to consuming monstrous amounts of Vitamin C.... 

All of this crap just gets exhausting. 

Admittedly, much of the stuff that Holistic folks peddle SOUNDS clever and logical. But when it comes down to scientific evidence, it just doesn't turn out as eloquent. 


How can I read through all of your stuff and know whether its right or wrong? Heck, I'd need to fund a million dollar study. Can I take your WORD for it?...are you making any money off it? Then I probably cannot. 


Oh, I almost forgot...how about the Grapefruit Diet? That was a good one. hahahahahaha. I should come up w/ something...how about the Doughnut Hole diet? I think it could work. :wink::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I read [most of] this thread and stand at one conclusion. 

Cancer attacks my dog, and I'm gonna have some vet hack that thing right off. Chop chop. 

I am all for natural remedies. Absolutely. but when it comes to tumors that may or may not be cancer, it's going to come off. Period. End of story.


----------

